# Where can I get a replacement 'screen inner shower' ?



## Luverdark (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi so this bit of plastic on mine broke when cleaning out the GH.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020052.html

Sage and everywhere else is completely out of stock.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Breville-BES900XL-BES920XL-BES980XL-Precision/dp/B07P8JYXD5/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=BES920XL+tune+up&qid=1619556407&sr=8-1

This appears to be an option, but, I dont really want to be spending £42 on something that should be a simple £5 fix..

I've contacted a few places via email that offer repairs, maybe they will have the part. Unless theres anywhere else? - I couldnt see anything on ebay


----------



## Luverdark (Jan 18, 2021)

Oh yeah i've got a sage dual boiler.

Probably should have mentioned that


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Covid has messed up supplies of all sorts. Might be the problem. I looked at the German Sage site, none there either. I have noticed spares being short before and then remembered how long covid has been about. Should be sorted now really due to breaks but .........

People who have DB's and notice some one has a broken rear screen have ordered a spare in the past. I can't help wondering if some people over tighten the fixing screw. The hex key can apply far more pressure than what it needs. It doesn't make the seal, fitting the portafilter does that. The screw just needs nipping up. Just a bit of a turn when it firms up.

My DB was a refurb and the screw was crazy tight. The boiler drains were as well.


----------



## Luverdark (Jan 18, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Covid has messed up supplies of all sorts. Might be the problem. I looked at the German Sage site, none there either. I have noticed spares being short before and then remembered how long covid has been about. Should be sorted now really due to breaks but .........
> 
> People who have DB's and notice some one has a broken rear screen have ordered a spare in the past. I can't help wondering if some people over tighten the fixing screw. The hex key can apply far more pressure than what it needs. It doesn't make the seal, fitting the portafilter does that. The screw just needs nipping up. Just a bit of a turn when it firms up.
> 
> My DB was a refurb and the screw was crazy tight. The boiler drains were as well.


 Yeah mine was super tight from the previous owner. Took me hours to get the screw off.

Hopefully someone has this part , ill keep searching


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

perhaps you have already done this, in which case ignore, but ring them up. their website is often completely wrong about what they have or don't have in stock (or at least, it was in the past).


----------



## Luverdark (Jan 18, 2021)

facboy said:


> perhaps you have already done this, in which case ignore, but ring them up. their website is often completely wrong about what they have or don't have in stock (or at least, it was in the past).


 Oh I see, i've emailed already and received a reply. I'll ask about the stock , otherwise ill call


----------



## Luverdark (Jan 18, 2021)

They said theres no stock until (likely) June 2021.

Just posting to let others know


----------

